# Solutions



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

I wrote a thread on This World is Not Perfect. I had looked for a solution for my "stay at home" problem. 

Not being one of the brightest people in this world, I couldn't seem to figure out how to rectify this problem. But as always, God seems to answer those who ask.

The other day my stepson drove up with my husband and he offered me one of the puppies of the stolen black lab *****. I was apprehensive knowing this will mean making plans for her when I go to visit back home. Dog lover that I am, I could not resist.

I have to take this puppy out every one to two hours during the day. Well that pup is so cute, no one seems to be staring at me anymore, or at least I can rationalize this thought (giggle). I have also been going for walks so it can get exercise, fringe benefit, I also get much needed exercise. 

I have come to the conclusion, God always has the best answers!:clap2:

I think this forum needs more solutions. Won't you join me? :nod:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Classic post !!

So glad things turn out the right way 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hyper_janice said:


> I wrote a thread on This World is Not Perfect. I had looked for a solution for my "stay at home" problem.
> 
> Not being one of the brightest people in this world, I couldn't seem to figure out how to rectify this problem. But as always, God seems to answer those who ask.
> 
> ...


Ah, your so adorable, God bless your precious soul!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice thread but what about the athiests.. what should they do/


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nice thread but what about the athiests.. what should they do/


I didn't think there were any in Egypt. Haven't run into one yet! But if I did, I'd tell them they should ask God for something, believe he would give it to them and watch it happen!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Plenty of athiests... some too scared to say so.

However I was brought up devoutly but I wont be asking God for anything.. I believe we make our own luck but I still liked your thread.


----------

